# '57 Ford 2 Dr. Sedan



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Just finished up something I've been working on that I think some of you would like. My first project 3 years ago was a 2 door hardtop 1957 Ford Fairlane. At the time I thought the Vintage racing world would like a Ford to race against all them Chevys. I thought it turned out pretty good for my first project. Lately I've been messing with what the racers choice was back in the day, the 2 door sedans or post versions. These were cheaper, stronger bodies. So here's my version of Fords '57 Ford Custom 2 door sedan. I'll post a painted photo when completed. Thanks, Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool! Do these have glass?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Like all your efforts....very nice!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh man you are correct. That is certainly tuff competition for all those Chebbys.

Dave


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! They don't come with glass. What I found that works great is to use the upper curved part on clear throw away plastic water bottles. It curves both ways so its easy to work with when fitting it in place. Just make it a little bigger and supper glue it down.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you driven a FORD lately? That is a cool looking ride there.Can't wait to see it painted up.
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the glass. I'm going to try that!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice 57 FOrD RACER!

This is funny as I am just finishing up one of your Chevy Camaro dirt bodies now. 

My Dad always took my Mom and Me to Sunset Speedway back in the 70s and almost every car in the stock class was a Camaro.

I would have enjoyed seeing all the dirt races before this time Chevy, Ford, Mopar, Willys etc..

Bob...dream it in ho scale today...zilla


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

we raced a few at our bag-o-parts race in may


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

MAHORSC, The one you raced is a 2 door HARDTOP. This version is a 2 door POST or sedan. See my last photo for comparison.


----------

